
Apple terminated my developer account for no reason - YingZhong
https://github.com/cyanzhong/apple-terminated-my-dev-account
======
icodesign
Apple has done a pretty bad job at connecting with developers especially
indies. Though at WWDC every year, the're demonstrating how they treat well to
developers, how much developers have earned, it's has never been a time when
Apple and developers are at a same table. If you're an Apple developer, ask
yourself the question how you can communicate with Apple and how soon you can
guarantee they would respond.

This hurts, not only Ying, but also indie developers like me.

~~~
marknote
Cannot agree more. This story brings a lot of concern to me.

------
drakeet
This is really a terrible and sad news. Apple should not treat such a pure and
good independent developer at all, and does not give any representations and
explanations.

I don't know if it is an Apple misunderstanding. But Apple should give
developers at least one opportunity to request and communicate. These
developers have been supporting your iOS platform for so long and should not
be treated as rudely. It is a disaster for the weak independent individuals
and our dreams.

------
cheeriofly
Unbelievable. As a developer, if I can't feel safe to develop App for
iOS/macOS, why should I do it? Apple should explain why they did such a
terrible decision.

------
megrez
Any developers including individuals and enterprise developers should be
treated equally. I cannot figure out why the developer's account would be
terminated without any notices in advance. At least, Apple must provide the
proof to justify the termination action. Unfortunately, there's nothing so
far.

There indeed exists controversy whether developers can build applications with
interpreters which can be the container of other "apps". But, what about
Wechat or Alipay. Both of these two apps give their own developers ability to
create so-called "Small Program" which could potentially "be harmful to the
ecosystem of AppStore". Apparently, powerful enterprises can do anything
without any punishment while the single developers have always to be cautious.

------
WheelsAtLarge
It's terrible that the large tech companies are so arrogant that they just
terminate an account without a reason or a way to appeal. So this guy should
get a chance to argue.

But I also know that every time I read a story in HN about X company
terminating my account for no reason there is usually a good reason for the
termination. It usually comes down to a user/developer violating the terms of
service. I also know that if there was a way to appeal, everyone would do it,
and clog the system, since there would be nothing to lose.

I'm conflicted. But anyhow good luck to him.

------
zjy
The indies were the additions to the Apple ecosystem. There quite of ideas,
group of people's requests that enterprises does not care about.

Apple should communicate with developer on what wrong with these apps, how to
fix it. Instead of just arbitrarily terminated the account that does not help
for both developers and Apple itself.

------
ethanhuang13
I really enjoyed being indie developer but now I feel so sad about this
sentence:

> Believe or not, the era of indie developers has passed.

It's getting obvious that Apple doesn't care much about indie developers.
Although most of the unique, special apps are coming from indie.

I wish they not only provide tools but also fix their relationship with
developers.

------
Yuanxxxx
I feel terrified when I saw this news. I'd never expected this news happened
to any of developers, especially for those who work very hard and not intended
to do anything wrong with Apple policy. We do very expecting that Apple would
response to this developer and wish the problem can be solved.

Best luck Ying.

------
tualatrix
Apple should be more open and transparent when dealing this kind of things, or
we indie developers will lose confidence in Apple ecosystem.

------
ZekeZhang
Really bad news. I don't know what to say. As an indie developer, I feel hurt
too.

------
niuee
Apple hurts the heart of the entire Chinese indie developer community.

------
pptk
该封的不封。我今年也被封，投诉我们，经济损失不小，毁了我一年。

------
pptk
投诉无门，垃圾苹果在赶开发者走。

------
BigMa
Best wishes

------
metrue
shame on Apple.

------
BigMa
best wishes

